
Jeff Bezos donates $33M to help DACA students attend college - villnn
http://www.thedream.us/news/bezosgrant/
======
natecavanaugh
I don't care what percentage of his income this represents, I am happy for the
33M that wasn't there before.

These are real people it will impact, with real families, and real benefits.

Let's each examine what percentage of our income we have contributed, and then
maybe walk around looking down our noses, if you really donate for that
privilege.

------
codezero
Great, but for context, if your net worth were $300,000, this would be the
same as donating a dollar.

Edit: my math is wrong as hell and I was being way too cynical. Sorry folks.

~~~
yesenadam
I get a figure of $3000 instead of what you wrote. But I think you wanted to
make the amount seem pathetic. Not sure why.

~~~
oxide
"If he has x billions of dollars he should give x billions of dollars" is what
I get out of the comment.

33 million dollars is going to buy a truckload of TI calculators and other
mandatory essentials.

~~~
codezero
You and the other commenters are correct. I’m feeling quite guilty of being as
cynical as I often accuse others on HN of being.

~~~
oxide
You're strong enough to admit it, so feel less guilty. I'm as cynical as
anyone else, but you do have to step back occasionally and see nice things for
what they are: nice.

~~~
codezero
I see this as very beneficial but I consider nice to be a very different
thing. With that said I have a bad record on being reasonable so let me
revisit this tomorrow after I’ve slept on it :)

------
Banthum
There are a ton of citizens who would benefit from college but can't afford to
go. I struggle to see the utility in discriminating against your own poverty-
stricken countrymen in this. What's the real motivation?

~~~
firefoxd
It's like donating to a charity. If you donate to one but not the other, is it
discrimination to the other?

